# I know this is a OT question but then again.........its always about my period!



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

OK, all my life i had tons a menstrual problemes, cyst ,pre-cancer cells,bad periods, and not my CA 125 level is high , and i'm being check by 3 doctors etc... i use to be on the pill but i stop because i toke it for 10 years and my body rejects it, now i'm told that the reason my CA 125 level is high its because my pre-cancer cells came back (again







) and i might have endomitriose.....anyways this new GYNO put me on this pill call SEASONALE , i did not try it yet i'm waiting for my period to start....so because of all these problemes all my life ,i develloppe panick attacts, now in the past i was in anti-depressant because i had 3 depression because of my pain with this and yes very bad IBS ONLY when i get my period....i stop about 6 months ago with anti-depressant i could not take them anymore because i'm not depress anymore + it makes me sick , so my doctor toke me off of those slowly....but i'm wondering because of your hormones and mood changes etc.....can you get panick attacts? i know when i was on anit- depressant it was worst i have to say i feel better,soo my period is it making me freak out? and does anybody here struggle with panick attacts please share!!! thanks sab-


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

anybody? or am i just crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Perhaps it is time to discuss this "panic" you feel about your periods with your Doctors. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Chic_Icelander (Dec 28, 2009)

sabrina1977 said:


> anybody? or am i just crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have horrible anxiety and panic attacks caused by IBS. I deal with it on a daily basis and it never gets any easier. I was out of work for a week a few months ago because I was having horrible panic attacks and one was so bad I was sent to the hospital. It's a constant exhausting battle for me and I'm not sure if this is the answer that you wanted, but I just hope you know that you're not alone when it comes to panic attacks and anxiety. Good luck


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

hey! thanks for responding! i get panicks attacts when i'm in a happy situation,i'm so use of having pain and suffering,that when it gets "normal" i get scare and panicky, its like" i'm waiting for something bad to happend" because i'm use to always having bad things hapening!BUT i made a change last week i join a gym to do some yoga and excersice, don't get me wrong i play hockey 3 times a week, but i need to work out and relax, so i can't wait to see what's going to happend, and maybe i will feel better and stop thin king" why are we alive and what's the point?" i don't feel suicidle i just feel sometimes like|" why?" do you get that ?


----------



## Chic_Icelander (Dec 28, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. I'm not sure if you were responding to my comment but hey, I'm gonna go ahead and pretend that you were. I get that happy panic attack thing, too. When you're out and you feel fine, your stomach isn't bothering you and then all of a sudden I'm like "Oh my god, something is going to happen!!" and I go into full panic mode... nothing happens though. I just freak out. It's so exhausting! I do this everyday


----------

